# Great Charter in Savannah!!! One More Cast Charters-Capt. Brian Woelber!



## Fish218 (Apr 7, 2010)

All,

A while back I looked for recommendations for inshore charters out of Savannah and they were much appreciated!  In the end, we went with One More Cast Charters - Capt. Brian Woelber (912) 308-5991.

www.onemorecastcharters.com
captainbrian@onemorecastcharters.com

First, we had planned a whole day trip but the weather moved in and was supposed to be crappy.  Capt. Brian gave us the opportunity to reschedule last minute so we didn't waste our money.  The offer was much appreciated but we HAD to go fishing so we said lets go anyway.  (Capt. Brian didn't have to do this, the weather was annoying with a bit of rain and some wind but definitely not dangerous!)

Once fishing, Capt. Brian warned us that the lock jaw might set in because of the weather but he kept us going, moving from spot to spot until we finally found some fish!  I bet we hit 15-20 different spots in the 4 hour trip.  We ended up with 12-15 Reds landed!!!! Most were too big to keep but we kept a few....

So then take this one step further, we got back to the dock, Capt. Brian cut us out some nice filets and called ahead to Sting Rays on Tybee Island!  They were ready to cook us some fish when we got there!  That fresh redfish and beer was too good!

What an awesome day and I will absolutely go back to Capt. Brian again in the future!!!!


Brian Maguire


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Apr 7, 2010)

Great report Brian!

Thanks for sharing your success!


----------



## wharfrat (Apr 7, 2010)

Congrats to you and Capt. Brian. Nice fish!!


----------



## bouymarker (Apr 7, 2010)

sweet, glad it worked out for ya there...great LOCAL seafood resturant


----------



## Wisconsin Ben (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm going to be on Tybee this summer.   Does Sting Rays cook your fish for you or you mean you got one of their redfish?  Sounds kind of cool.


----------



## Fish218 (Apr 10, 2010)

They cooked our fish for us!  Capt. Brian fileted the fish, ziplocked them and sent us on our way!!!


----------



## bouymarker (Apr 10, 2010)

Wisconsin Ben said:


> I'm going to be on Tybee this summer.   Does Sting Rays cook your fish for you or you mean you got one of their redfish?  Sounds kind of cool.


Sting Rays is Capt. Brians family's resturant.....


----------

